# Old hive - New Bees -Latest inspection



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

See if you can snap a picture of the "small roaches." They MIGHT be SHB and, if so, can be a REAL problem if not handled promptly. Other than that, I'd let the bees use the old comb for now, since they liked it enough to move in...just check on 'em once a week or so & put the super back on (without the excluder) once they have 75% of the frames in that bottom box covered with bees. At that point, you'll likely want to look into getting more boxes, and more frames, so you'll have something to give them once they have that space filled up.


----------

